# Budget SPL. Lots of Air Space. Lots Of Watts. Canada. What Should I Get?



## W O T (Mar 13, 2008)

So I think Im going crazy sitting here thinking of different brands and such. But I need some help. Ive got a LOW budget, probably $300. UNLESS convinced I could get quality for less. Im also in canada, so shipping is EXPENSIVE

Im working in the back of an infinity qx4 suv, so I have room for a box. But I dont want the ENTIRE box to fill my car. Probably have room for something 30" deep 12" tall and probably 40" across (rough estimates and it would have to hump over 2 wheels weels obivously, not going just between them)

I have 2 TXA 1000D amps in my possession, but I would PREFER to only use one, unless using both would give me substantial gain.

So Ive got 1000rms @ 1ohm
Or strap them together and Ive got 2000rms @ 2ohm

I listen to mainly rap with a beat and rock like 3 days grace and Korn and high treble music, my componets are already to par for. Im looking for sub that will sound good with the bass rmeote turned real low though with those songs. But when I want to pound or show the stereo off I want it to hit SO LOW it hurts, cause ive had some big stereos before, but never really had this much power available to me.

I was looking at:
(2) 15" Kicker CVR's - $300 shipped to me

Mach 5 audio had a cheap 18" to take 600rms and one for $250 that took 800rms. Opinions? There also in canada so shipping would probably be ALOT cheaper. But they have VERy low X max

Cadence Wild Beast 15" - about $300 shipped a pair, looked like a budget SPL set of subs



Like I said Id like to keep the costs low as hell, because of theft in my area and Im always changing systems. But I dont mind spending money if I will get my moneys worth, or if anyone has any opinions on me using both my amps Id look into that aswell. 

I have a 120amp alt, 4gauge big 3, 0 gauge power wire and I dont plan on changing any of that. 

Please give me as much opinions as u can please, I really like this forum


----------



## T3mpest (Dec 25, 2005)

W O T said:


> So I think Im going crazy sitting here thinking of different brands and such. But I need some help. Ive got a LOW budget, probably $300. UNLESS convinced I could get quality for less. Im also in canada, so shipping is EXPENSIVE
> 
> Im working in the back of an infinity qx4 suv, so I have room for a box. But I dont want the ENTIRE box to fill my car. Probably have room for something 30" deep 12" tall and probably 40" across (rough estimates and it would have to hump over 2 wheels weels obivously, not going just between them)
> 
> ...


It sounds like you dont' want real spl. You want something that sounds good for music and can blend when you need it, but that will get very loud as well for the occasional showing off, closer to sql type woofers. Anyway, check out

http://www.diycable.com/main/default.php?cPath=24_93

Either 2 shivas, 2 tempests, or a maelstrom. (2x12's, 2x15, 1x18). I'd do the 
2 15's in your case, but that puts you over budget a bit, worth it IMO. These subs are very high quality, akin to the brahmas, xxx's, etc of a few years back. However, they come at a much lower price point.... I recommned the 2x15's not only because of their sweet spot in price/performance, but right now it's free shipping in the usa for those as a canadian you'll save 25 dollars.


----------



## W O T (Mar 13, 2008)

Shipping is $180 for 2 subs out of there, and they come by UPS, which means another $100 probly at the door in duties when they cross the border, thanks though.

Ive never heard of the term SQL before, maybe thats what Im looking for. But like I said, I mainly only have the subs even really moving if Im listening to my rap or bass tracks, when I listen to rock and metal I usually turn the bass remote all the way down and that little rumble is just enough to sound great.

BUT, since Im running audiobahn aw1206t with 500rms to a sub, they dont seem to catch the beasts of the music very well, which I would like this new setup to do. Sound well


----------



## Neil (Dec 9, 2005)

I really, really recommend the CSS SDX15 for you.

www.creativesound.ca

It's a Canadian company with product shipped from BC; no duties or brokerage fees at the border! It's also an outstanding product and perfectly suited for your amplifier and goals.


----------



## phil (Aug 5, 2007)

mach 5 audio is also based in canada. some fairly good equipment for a good price


----------



## dogstar (Jan 31, 2007)

I can recommend the RE sx series, in fact I think someone has a 15" for sale for around $200.

There are FAR too many subs that suit your needs, either in whole or most parts, for anyone to really name off more than a handful.


----------



## T3mpest (Dec 25, 2005)

DevilDriver said:


> I really, really recommend the CSS SDX15 for you.
> 
> www.creativesound.ca
> 
> It's a Canadian company with product shipped from BC; no duties or brokerage fees at the border! It's also an outstanding product and perfectly suited for your amplifier and goals.


forgot they were canadian, x2.... That's be my choice in your shoes...


----------



## W O T (Mar 13, 2008)

Thats why Im trying to narrow it down to a perfect one, within my budget, hopefully with a local disctributor. 

Can anyone else take a peek at these 15"s
http://www.creativesound.ca/details.php?model=SDX15

There $260 a piece shipped to me, would one be enough? They dont list many specs as far as rms wattage and box space and such though. 2 would be extremely pushing my budget, but overtime aint to hard.


----------



## W O T (Mar 13, 2008)

Or these are cheap. $100 each. Run 2-4 10's....

http://www.creativesound.ca/index.html (there listed on the preorder homepage)
http://www.creativesound.ca/details.php?model=SDX10

There doing some preorder, I'll email them


----------



## Neil (Dec 9, 2005)

W O T said:


> Thats why Im trying to narrow it down to a perfect one, within my budget, hopefully with a local disctributor.
> 
> Can anyone else take a peek at these 15"s
> http://www.creativesound.ca/details.php?model=SDX15
> ...


1000 W continuous

Enclosures (from the site):



> Recommended sealed enclosure:
> 
> Car audio - 2.5 cubic feet sealed and fully stuffed.
> 
> ...


If you had some more power on tap (ie. 2000-3000W at 1 Ohm), I'd recommend the Mach 5 Audio SPL 12. But based on what you've got, the SDX15 is the best idea, in my opinion.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

My take on SPL...

If you want something loud, you don't necessarily want to prioritize displacement. You want something that can rapidly shed heat, something with an extremely high efficiency, and something that can work well in an extremely efficient enclosure like a high q/gain, tuned ported enclosure with a tuning point say in the mid 40's. 

In other words, you want to be looking at large pro-sound drivers.


----------



## Neil (Dec 9, 2005)

Only problem is that there are very few sources for quality, affordable prosound drivers up here. I end up recommending Mach 5 or CSS for almost every Canadian because there is just nothing else that can really touch their value for the dollar. 

If you buy locally up here, you get killed on markup. If you buy from the US, you get killed at the border. Usually leaves more DIY aimed companies based out of Canada as the best solution.


----------



## dyno (Jan 15, 2008)

Solen.ca has a large catalog of subs. Peerless seems to get the most talk.

I bought a Phoenix Gold before I heard about the deal at CSS which is almost in my backyard


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

I would just get one super sub and port it if I were you. 

Maybe one of the DD models? RE was mentioned. Maybe a Fi Q if those work ported.


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

go with the mach 5 audio. you are not gonna find a bunch of info on them as they have not been around long and they do not do much business. but when you do find info it is usually good. ive read good things on the 18" subs on home theatre forums.


----------



## yermolovd (Oct 10, 2005)

if you are not yet on there, go to www.canadiancaraudio.com/online and visit the for sale section. most of the gear there is either ****ty or spl oriented, with some occasionally nice pieces.  
There you'll find dd woofers and other spl gear.


----------



## dogstar (Jan 31, 2007)

yermolovd said:


> if you are not yet on there, go to www.canadiancaraudio.com/online and visit the for sale section. most of the gear there is either ****ty or spl oriented, with some occasionally nice pieces.
> There you'll find dd woofers and other spl gear.


And a butt load of spamvertising, unless they drastically changed things recently.

Buying anything decent here in Canada is rough, Devildriver summed it up pretty damn well.
And often when you do find things used on the forum, it is just as cheap to bring it up and pay at the border to get a new product.

That said, I know of a DD 95xx for sale in Edmonton, and a Beyond Inhuman for sale in Calgary.


----------



## W O T (Mar 13, 2008)

W O T said:


> Or these are cheap. $100 each. Run 2-4 10's....
> 
> http://www.creativesound.ca/index.html (there listed on the preorder homepage)
> http://www.creativesound.ca/details.php?model=SDX10
> ...


Any info on whether or not these will work? Would they not hit low and still give that tight punchy bass Im looking for with a cheap price tag. is there a 2-4 sub configuration I can run with them? I cant seemt o find any info, and Im not good with that info anyways. Ohms and inpedance I dont understand.

I know of a local place that distributes treo and such, I noticed someone just mentioned an Inhuman, Ive heard 2 18's of those with a 4000watt visonik amp in a dakota, disgutingly loud.

I think Im going to stay away from mach 5 because Ive seen a few failure threads, and there inability to hit the SPL levels I think I want/


----------



## W O T (Mar 13, 2008)

The SDX15 looks pretty serious aswell, what ohm rating is it? Kind of in a toss up between it and the SDX10 for $120 shipped each, the SDX 15 is $260 shipped.

I need more opinions on how I can make them work for my goals, and with my amplifiers though, cause like I said, I dont understand the ohms and voilce coils etc. Dont know what works. 

4 10's or 2 15's would be pretty cool, dont know how LOW those 10's hit though, seem to have a lot of Xmax


----------



## W O T (Mar 13, 2008)

little nudge up there


----------



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34202

why do you keep posting threads for advice?

just buy 2 or 4 15's already.


----------



## W O T (Mar 13, 2008)

Becuase I changed my mind. As you can see Im KIND of set of the SDX 10 or 15, but am unsure of what I can use with my amps, and if the tens will suit my SPL needs, they seem to have the xmax and need a big ported box, but why do they only run off 250 watts?

My last couple posts explained it better


----------



## W O T (Mar 13, 2008)

And because the SDX15 is Dual 2ohm, and takes 1000rms. I would have to strap my amps together (2000 @ 2 ohm but still only gives me 1 positive connection and one negative connection) Could 2 of those subs be wired to my amps?

OR

Is it possible to wire 4 single voice coil 4 ohm woofers up to ONE of my TXA amps, that would put them at there peek rated power if I could do that.

I still need some info on whether or not they can produce the sound I am looking for.

Havent heard any info back yet. 

2 15's would come to $520 shipped, and 4 10's would come to about $460 shipped


----------



## Neil (Dec 9, 2005)

The SDX15 comes in a D2 vc configuration; wire the coils in parallel for a 1 ohm load and connect to your amplifier for 1000 W @ 1 ohm and you're set. Don't need to strap your amps or anything like that.

If you want two of them, you could do the same for both sub/amp combos.


----------



## W O T (Mar 13, 2008)

THANK you, youre sure? (not questionning, I just dont understand myself)

Could you shed some light on whether or not 4 of the SDX 10's could be wired to 1 ohm aswell?


----------



## W O T (Mar 13, 2008)

Ok so aparently 4 4ohm woofers can be wired to 1 ohm. 

The question is.

4 SDX 10's ported getting 250-300rms each
2 SDX 15's ported, getting 1000rms each

Do the SDX 15's have any SQ at all? And do the SDX 10's have the SPL output Im looking for!!

Thanks guys


----------



## W O T (Mar 13, 2008)

already on the 3rd freaking page!


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

W O T said:


> Ok so aparently 4 4ohm woofers can be wired to 1 ohm.
> 
> The question is.
> 
> ...


I'd vote 4 SDX 10's ported, but that is just my subjective preference; one I can't really explain in detail.


----------



## W O T (Mar 13, 2008)

Do you think they would produce ALOT of spl with all of them properly tunes in a box box getting there max wattage. the 4 10's I mean

Compared to the 2 15's?


----------



## W O T (Mar 13, 2008)

Or even 1 15" solo? 

Would I see a big SPL gain with 2? 

Being as it would cut the price in HALF, might be nice to know


----------



## Hardwrkr (Jan 18, 2008)

I've got a pair of OZ Matrix Elite 12's for $400 and I'm in Ontario.
SQ will be top notch and yes they can get very loud.


----------



## W O T (Mar 13, 2008)

are they used? trying to only buy new with this do over


----------



## dogstar (Jan 31, 2007)

W O T said:


> Or even 1 15" solo?
> 
> Would I see a big SPL gain with 2?
> 
> Being as it would cut the price in HALF, might be nice to know


Buy one and try it out.

If you like it, then good, if it's not enough, buy another one.


----------



## W O T (Mar 13, 2008)

Well I plan on building a custom fiberglass box for the setup, so thats not really an option Im willing to try out.

Curious as to what kind of a gain adding a second woofer and a full 1000rms would do though, if I would even notice


----------



## Neil (Dec 9, 2005)

W O T said:


> Ok so aparently 4 4ohm woofers can be wired to 1 ohm.
> 
> The question is.
> 
> ...


The SDX15's will have more output. The SDX15 is a fairly low-distortion product: it's a well-designed XBL^2 driver.


----------



## W O T (Mar 13, 2008)

Ya my only dilemna now is 1 or 2 of them.....


----------



## Hardwrkr (Jan 18, 2008)

The OZ's have very little play time on them and are in mint condition. Used in an SQ system.
PM me if you would like more info and pics.


----------



## dogstar (Jan 31, 2007)

Off topic, but good to see you here hardwrkr


----------



## W O T (Mar 13, 2008)

W O T said:


> Ya my only dilemna now is 1 or 2 of them.....


anyone have any opinions? based on what I said I was looking for. one being enough or not enough


----------



## Hardwrkr (Jan 18, 2008)

dogstar said:


> Off topic, but good to see you here hardwrkr


Thanks! I don't post much but I do try to keep up with the gossip


----------



## W O T (Mar 13, 2008)

Someone also mentioned 2 of the Audioque SD 2.5 15"s. Both getting 500rms from my txa 1000D. 

There only $150 each, shipping wont be cheap though


----------



## W O T (Mar 13, 2008)

W O T said:


> Someone also mentioned 2 of the Audioque SD 2.5 15"s. Both getting 500rms from my txa 1000D.
> 
> There only $150 each, shipping wont be cheap though



Ya they got back to me and shipping isnt cheap (didnt give me a quote but they wanna use UPS only which means a big charge at my door)

Im stuck wanting to know if the audioque SD 2.5 15's will have as much SPL output and some good SQ as the SDX15's with only 1/2 as much power needed.

ANyone have any opinions?


----------



## W O T (Mar 13, 2008)

weekend love bump


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

W O T said:


> Well I plan on building a custom fiberglass box for the setup, so thats not really an option Im willing to try out.
> 
> Curious as to what kind of a gain adding a second woofer and a full 1000rms would do though, if I would even notice


In theory doubling power will add 3db gain, and doubling radiating area will add 3db gain. 3db is noticable. 


If you want loud, go for a big woofer(s) in a big ported box. Surface area and port area is your friend.


----------



## W O T (Mar 13, 2008)

ya like I said, I want these 2 15's, but its either I buy 2 Audiques for probly $450 shipped and after duties and such. or the 2 SDX 15s for about $520 shipped

Just wanna know which is gonna have more spl output, and if it would be noticeable.


----------



## W O T (Mar 13, 2008)

nothing guys?


----------

